# Type Me: Take Two :)



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

reckless summer nights said:


> @_ltldslwmn_ Thank you!  You are very wise.
> I would consider an ISTJ if I had no doubt in being a Thinker.


You're welcome. I'm sometimes wrong, but I try to at least be helpful.

I'm not quite clear: are you saying you're sure you're a thinker, or you're sure you're a feeler?


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

[Deleted]


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

ltldslwmn said:


> You're welcome. I'm sometimes wrong, but I try to at least be helpful.
> 
> I'm not quite clear: are you saying you're sure you're a thinker, or you're sure you're a feeler?


I would say that I am not sure that I am a Thinker as I am not sure that I am a Feeler either - sometimes I act too impulsive for a Thinker and sometimes I can be too cold and calm for a Feeler.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

reckless summer nights said:


> I am easily influenced by people who need help - I can do anything for my friends when they deal with any kind of issues. When it comes to my family and closest friends, I forget about pride and logic.
> When I am in a bad mood, I become impulsive and let the emotions control my actions.





> I would say that I am not sure that I am a Thinker as I am not sure that I am a Feeler either - sometimes I act too impulsive for a Thinker and sometimes I can be too cold and calm for a Feeler.


It's hard to tell sometimes since we're all thinkers and feelers! I think the important thing is to figure out which kind of each you are (Ti or Te, Fi or Fe) and then try to figure out what order they're in.

I think your functions are Fi, Te, Si, and Ne. If that's correct, and if it's true that you're introverted, then you'd be either an INFP or ISTJ.

For what it's worth, the way you describe yourself when your friends have problems or when you're in a bad mood sound like my dad. He's usually very level-headed, but then when a loved one needs his help, he's there. He's just a sucker for a loved one in need. Then his feeling overtakes his thinking. Well, I shouldn't say that: he remains level-headed and is great for doing what needs to be done, but even then sometimes he gets flustered and doesn't know what to do. Those are the situations that bring out his Fi. The consistent thing is that he deeply cares for the people he loves and would do anything for them at any time. That could be true for many different types, but I think it's typical of ISTJ. Is that similar to what you're like?


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

ltldslwmn said:


> It's hard to tell sometimes since we're all thinkers and feelers! I think the important thing is to figure out which kind of each you are (Ti or Te, Fi or Fe) and then try to figure out what order they're in.
> 
> I think your functions are Fi, Te, Si, and Ne. If that's correct, and if it's true that you're introverted, then you'd be either an INFP or ISTJ.
> 
> For what it's worth, the way you describe yourself when your friends have problems or when you're in a bad mood sound like my dad. He's usually very level-headed, but then when a loved one needs his help, he's there. He's just a sucker for a loved one in need. Then his feeling overtakes his thinking. Well, I shouldn't say that: he remains level-headed and is great for doing what needs to be done, but even then sometimes he gets flustered and doesn't know what to do. Those are the situations that bring out his Fi. The consistent thing is that he deeply cares for the people he loves and would do anything for them at any time. That could be true for many different types, but I think it's typical of ISTJ. Is that similar to what you're like?


There is no way I am an INFP or any other iNtuitive type - for sure. 
Yes, your description is very similar to me. But I wonder if there could be an ISFJ with a very strong Fi?
After all, I start to doubt if I truly understand Fi and Fe. To me Fe users seem a little mainstream and agreeable. I might be wrong. 
I am rather objective than subjective, but at the same time I have a lot of my own values. 
I've read that Fi users look cold - when it comes to me I usually look cold on the outside either. But then again, it depends on the situation: I am completely cold with strangers, but warm, compassionate and expressive with people I know well.
People who don't know me tell that I look reserved and mysterious, my friends call me open-hearted and kind, because with them I let my guard down a little.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

reckless summer nights said:


> There is no way I am an INFP or any other iNtuitive type - for sure.
> Yes, your description is very similar to me. But I wonder if there could be an ISFJ with a very strong Fi?
> After all, I start to doubt if I truly understand Fi and Fe. To me Fe users seem a little mainstream and agreeable. I might be wrong.
> I am rather objective than subjective, but at the same time I have a lot of my own values.
> ...


My 2 votes was for ISFJ and ISFP.
They are really different, but they seemed the most appropriate according to me.

Maybe this helps a bit.
ISFJs are Si doms and ISFPs Se aux


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> My 2 votes was for ISFJ and ISFP.
> They are really different, but they seemed the most appropriate according to me.
> 
> Maybe this helps a bit.
> ISFJs are Si doms and ISFPs Se aux


From what I've read, I relate to Si more than Se, but I still don't fully understand Fe to say that I am an ISFJ. ISFPs also seem more creative which I am.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

reckless summer nights said:


> From what I've read, I relate to Si more than Se, but I still don't fully understand Fe to say that I am an ISFJ. ISFPs also seem more creative which I am.


Creativity is subjective 
You tell yourself and people you like that you/they are creative, but you tell people you don't like that they are as creative as a rock  That's the human reaction to something that is subjective, aka. telling someone that they fail at reaching an objective level of creativity (which doesn't actually exist).

Anyways, if you agree more with Si that Se, we can assume that you're an SJ.

Fe is external and you usually hear what a person with Fe values.
Fi is internal and you'd seldom hear the values unless they are disrespected.

I don't know if it's connected to Fe, but I've heard a lot of Fe people (even an INTP) complain about first world problems (the INTP wanted to silently kill the people complaining about first world problems with his mind).


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Creativity is subjective
> You tell yourself and people you like that you/they are creative, but you tell people you don't like that they are as creative as a rock  That's the human reaction to something that is subjective, aka. telling someone that they fail at reaching an objective level of creativity (which doesn't actually exist).
> 
> Anyways, if you agree more with Si that Se, we can assume that you're an SJ.
> ...


Then I am going to come up with ISTJ although I never considered myself as a Thinker. Or maybe it would be easier to choose between Ti and Te to see if I am an FJ or a TJ.
The problem is that Fe descriptions seem a little annoying - I wish I could find a good one which would be related to real life a little more.
Or maybe ISFJ with Enneagram tritype 3w4 6w7 1w9 would look more Fi-ish and different?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

reckless summer nights said:


> Then I am going to come up with ISTJ although I never considered myself as a Thinker. Or maybe it would be easier to choose between Ti and Te to see if I am an FJ or a TJ.
> The problem is that Fe descriptions seem a little annoying - I wish I could find a good one which would be related to real life a little more.
> Or maybe ISFJ with Enneagram tritype 3w4 6w7 1w9 would look more Fi-ish and different?


Maybe you are ISTJ then 
Enneagram 3 seems more SP-ish.
Enneagram 6 seems more inferior Ne-ish
Enneagram 1 seems more Fi-ish


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Maybe you are ISTJ then
> Enneagram 3 seems more SP-ish.
> Enneagram 6 seems more inferior Ne-ish
> Enneagram 1 seems more Fi-ish


Aren't 3w4 extremely organized and hardworking which relates to SJ? 
You are right. I have to read more descriptions of an ISTJ to see if they fit me.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

reckless summer nights said:


> Aren't 3w4 extremely organized and hardworking which relates to SJ?
> You are right. I have to read more descriptions of an ISTJ to see if they fit me.


Enneagram 3 are achievers.
By that they want to be the best in most (all) areas.
SPs love challenges.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Enneagram 3 are achievers.
> By that they want to be the best in most (all) areas.
> SPs love challenges.


ISTJ descriptions are terrible - I am anything but boring. 
Which leaves me with an ISFJ and their Fe I don't relate at all and ISFP and their Se which I relate less than Si. 
Back to the start, haha.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I have to make an accent on the questionnaire I made. When I think about functions, I get confused.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

On the basis of the function questionnaire, in particular, I'd opt for some sort of IxFx. Might you have been right the first time (INFP)? Your intuitive and sensing preferences appear to be very well-balanced, so IxFP is more likely than IxFJ.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

My gut reaction was ISTJ...could be totally off, though. I don't think being "boring" is necessarily an ISTJ trait. Don't stereotype when you're trying to figure out your MBTI type.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Meritocrat said:


> On the basis of the function questionnaire, in particular, I'd opt for some sort of IxFx. Might you have been right the first time (INFP)? Your intuitive and sensing preferences appear to be very well-balanced, so IxFP is more likely than IxFJ.


I wouldn't consider INFP, because I am always practical, organized and down-to-earth. ISFP seems to care about planning less than I do. I don't know if it is possible for Se to look at past experiences and relate them to present, because I am all about that.


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

reckless summer nights said:


> ISTJ descriptions are terrible - I am anything but boring.
> Which leaves me with an ISFJ and their Fe I don't relate at all and ISFP and their Se which I relate less than Si.
> Back to the start, haha.


I agree: ISTJs descriptions are terrible! And they're inaccurate: ISTJs aren't boring.  That's the awful stereotype and that's why I haven't understood ISTJs at all until now, or ever imagined that my dad was one. He's witty, funny, caring, devoted, idealistic, intellectually curious, loves music, literature, and poetry, etc. With Fi and Ne as lower functions, ISTJs have an "inner INFP", but INFPs are very daydreamy and wish they were more organized and practical, whereas ISTJs actually are organized and practical, and lighthearted and deeply caring underneath. If that sounds like you I wouldn't give up yet on ISTJ, I'd go visit their forum to get a better sense of who they really are. It's a warm, welcoming, and interesting place.



reckless summer nights said:


> I wouldn't consider INFP, because I am always practical, organized and down-to-earth. ISFP seems to care about planning less than I do. I don't know if it is possible for Se to look at past experiences and relate them to present, because I am all about that.


That's practically the definition of Si.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Title said:


> My gut reaction was ISTJ...could be totally off, though. I don't think being "boring" is necessarily an ISTJ trait. Don't stereotype when you're trying to figure out your MBTI type.


I definitely relate to Si Te Fi Ne, but descriptions are quite... unreliable and cold.
I am more like Kirsten Dunst than Natalie Portman, but at the same time I am more like Elena than Caroline (The Vampire Diaries). Ugh...


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

ltldslwmn said:


> I agree: ISTJs descriptions are terrible! And they're inaccurate: ISTJs aren't boring.  That's the awful stereotype and that's why I haven't understood ISTJs at all until now, or ever imagined that my dad was one. He's witty, funny, caring, devoted, idealistic, intellectually curious, loves music, literature, and poetry, etc. With Fi and Ne as lower functions, ISTJs have an "inner INFP", but INFPs are very daydreamy and wish they were more organized and practical, whereas ISTJs actually are organized and practical, and lighthearted and deeply caring underneath. If that sounds like you I wouldn't give up yet on ISTJ, I'd go visit their forum to get a better sense of who they really are. It's a warm, welcoming, and interesting place.
> 
> 
> 
> That's practically the definition of Si.


Your description is very general.  I can relate to some of that, but these are not my basic qualities.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> I think you're an ISFP! I'll probably go into a bit more detail if you want.


ISFP typing is logical and ultimate. It seems to be correct, but I wonder what made you think so?


----------



## petitpèlerin (Apr 23, 2012)

reckless summer nights said:


> I don't know if it is possible for Se to look at past experiences and relate them to present, because I am all about that.


I would be looking at the high-Si types. In other words, the SJs. Se doesn't look at past experience but what is immediately present. You don't sound Se to me. I'd rule out the SPs.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Well someone feels more comfortable as an SP than an SJ  (noticed a trend of pulling towards ISFP)

However, you seem to have Si over Se @reckless summer nights.



> Oh! You were talking about that.
> Your association is quiet logical, but when I think about "reckless summer nights"...
> I start to remember those endless nights I've spend with the person I loved two years ago. We seemed to have fun and easy time together; only two of us under the moonlight shine, breeze rustling through the trees - I watched him laughing, because he thought that I am a lively, funny and cute little lady.
> All good things come to an end.


So my guess is still SJ or NP.


> I wouldn't consider INFP, because I am always practical, organized and down-to-earth.


I'd go for SJ rather than NP after that 


> I don't know if it is possible for Se to look at past experiences and relate them to present, because I am all about that


And there we got Si again.

Oh and Si doesn't mean "by the book", it just means that use what you've learned in your past to guide you in the present.
Kinda like when you get your hands burned on the stove you know that it will hurt if you put your hand there again.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Well someone feels more comfortable as an SP than an SJ  (noticed a trend of pulling towards ISFP)
> 
> However, you seem to have Si over Se @_reckless summer nights_.
> 
> ...





ltldslwmn said:


> I would be looking at the high-Si types. In other words, the SJs. Se doesn't look at past experience but what is immediately present. You don't sound Se to me. I'd rule out the SPs.


I just finished reading descriptions of Fe. I think that I could be an ISFJ.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

...but considering that I more on a cold, reserved and logical side, I have to agree with an ISTJ.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

reckless summer nights said:


> ...but considering that I more on a cold, reserved and logical side, I have to agree with an ISTJ.


Well, which one is your default mood?
I definitely am prone, though I believe myself to be ENTP, to have Fe moments.
It's totally fine to be an ISTJ who is more feel-y than some others. You might just have well-developed tertiary Fi.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Title said:


> Well, which one is your default mood?
> I definitely am prone, though I believe myself to be ENTP, to have Fe moments.
> It's totally fine to be an ISTJ who is more feel-y than some others. You might just have well-developed tertiary Fi.


Default mood? I would say that I am sarcastic, reserved, headstrong and determined, but always friendly and attentive with a warm smile on my face.
Yes, I was thinking about that. Well-developed Fi is the best possible conclusion. 
I noticed that I come up as someone sweet and feminine, but when I open up and look as the opposite of what people think I am.


----------



## anon (Oct 19, 2009)

ISTJ or ISFJ I think


----------



## Jharaiz (Aug 11, 2012)

Well its nice to know you're certain of the preferences for Introversion, and Sensing.

I'd definitely say no to an INFP, look at all the work you've put into this... I'd say you're a thinking, or at least definitely not an Intuitive type, we *can* be organized, but with struggle, and you don't seem to be fretting as much as i'd expect from an INFP, unless you're a healthy version of the sort.

From what I can gather, I'd say you're an ISTJ.

It'd be nice to hear what @eyenexepee has to say about the matter, he helped me sort mine out damn fast. If he's in to help?


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

@_Jharaiz_, dammit. You lured me into this lol 



reckless summer nights said:


> P.S. My enneagram tritype is 3w4 6w7 1w9 if it helps.


Tbh, your enneagram tritype doesn't help much - as a type One, it would be more likely for me to be let's say, an ISTJ. Yet I identify as a Ni/Se (Ni Fe Ti Se), so yeah. ^^ Sometimes some enneagram thing seem to be in high correlation with MBTI things, but mostly it's just coincidence if you ask me. How did you identify your e-type?

However, it helps me maybe in asking you more questions (since your initial answer were rather short). We'll see. ^^



> 3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
> I feel the happiest and finest when I feel complete and productive.


As a Three, I think this feeling occurs to you when *others* confirm you're productive - if this is true, then there's the risk of mistyping you as an extraverted MBTI type. Feeling complete is an interesting one, because how often will someone come to you and compliment you for "being complete"? Might be Fi here. So, answer the question: tell us what makes you feel complete? Why do those things make you feel complete?



> 4) What makes you feel inferior?
> I am extremely insecure: I always feel not good enough, not smart enough or not talented enough.
> I have to control things in my life and I feel terrified when everything goes not the way I planned. Often I have to remind myself that nobody's perfect.


Might be Te actually, will get back to this.



> 5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
> Surely I want people I care about to feel loved and needed, but I've learned that you can't make everyone happy and satisfied. I do what seems right and logical; only fools completely trust their hearts.


Same as what I said at 4).



> 6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
> When I work on something, I want to devote my skills and my passion to it. I always try to do the best I can and enjoy the process.


Sounds like you enjoy what's right in front of you (the process and being in it), Se perhaps. Might be Si if your passion comes out through a specific way of putting your skills to work.



> 7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?
> I can't remember the last time when I was having fun - my life feels like the same boring routine from day to day.
> I love it when you can be natural with someone, say whatever is on your mind and laugh like a little kid - these are the fun and adorable moments.


It cannot be that bad, can it? For you not to remember your last time when you had fun? 
This is not necessarily aversion to routine: you might just be not enjoying the routines you currently have.



> 8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
> Practice, practice, practice.


Could be Si.



> 9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
> I am a neat freak and my friends often laugh at me because of it.


Okay, this question, plus 4) and 5): if you're a hardcore MBTI fan, you might be a J-type (I'm more Jungian, but I'm telling you anyways since you might be interested). Theoretically in MBTI, your extraverted function should be the most visible to outsiders. Here's where the xxxJ's-are-organized stereotyping comes from. With IxxJ's, their extraverted function comes secondary (as their introverted Sensing/iNtuition comes first) and that usually means they're not as good with that function as those who have it as their dominant (ExxJ's in this case). That's why they seem to try harder to organize their external world (whether that's through Fe or Te) than others, because anyone's use of her/his second is not as good as her/his use of the first function.

Being a neat freak to the point of your friends laughing at you for it? Yeah, could be Te. Not completely trusting your heart when making decisions that involve consequences for others? Could be Te. Get worried when things don't go according to plan? Could be Te.

I don't believe in this, but if you're more pro-MBTI, that's more or less how it works.

So why do your friends laugh at you? Is organizing your things compulsive for you? (For the record, I'm not laughing, just asking questions.)



> 10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
> Depends.


Your brevity is not really helpful, tbh. What does it depend on? Give us an example of what happens when you come across a new idea?



> 11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
> Definitely the second option.


Usually, people mark this as Fi. Fe being more group-values orientated etc.



> 13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
> Actions definitely speak louder than words.


Might be S more than N or T more than F or both. What about the first question tough? When faced with multiple options of which you can only have one, will you just jump onto one immediately or do you hesitate for a second? Perhaps think all the options over and over till you have some clarity? Or are you perfectly comfortable with going right for it? Etc. Tell us more. :3



> 14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
> Hopefully I can download an episode of my favorite show from the internet later and go out with my friends?  The city is extremely beautiful at night.


What makes the city beautiful at night? What do you enjoy about it?



> 15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
> Oh...
> Having a bad day, I become self-destructive, overwhelmed, impatient and impulsive.


Okay, this is where it's gonna get interesting, I think.

Can you relate to this:
- You can get pretty preoccupied with the unknown and unfamiliar (say, new experiences) to the point of getting anxious
- Disorganized, chaotic, and noisy environments frequently distract you or stress you out
- When you're self-destructive, you become impulsive (and/or impatient) and you then become more prone to forget or not see/understand facts and details
- When you're overwhelmed, you're overwhelmed because of all the disastrous possibilities you can think of.
- What helps you calm down from your stress is when others take you seriously and help you sort out the overwhelming details and possibilities.

If not, please explain why? 



> 19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
> People around me perceive me as a sweet, innocent, little girl but I know that I am much, much deeper than that. Only my closest friends know that I am diverse; simple, complicated,tough, sensitive, mature, childish, strong-headed, kind-hearted, driven and stubborn.
> Once my friend described me as an "intelligent, witty, energetic, beautiful, creative and caring" person.
> What would my friends never say? I don't know - I'll have to ask them.


Why sweet, innocent and 'little'? Is it because they cannot ever see you do something bad? Or because you're willing to trust easily? Or...? 
Anyway, Fi, maybe.



Soooooo. All in all I'm leaning towards ISTJ actually, but I want to see your reply to my comments and my questions first. ^^



reckless summer nights said:


> @ltldslwmn Thank you!  You are very wise.
> I would consider an ISTJ if I had no doubt in being a Thinker. I have a problem: I am easily influenced by people who need help - I can do anything for my friends when they deal with any kind of issues. When it comes to my family and closest friends, I forget about pride and logic.
> When I am in a bad mood, I become impulsive and let the emotions control my actions.


Still sounds like ISTJ. ISFJ is possible though, but I feel there's more Te/Fi than Fe/Ti in your answers. Thinkers can still be influenced by people who need help, certainly friends. 



reckless summer nights said:


> I would say that I am not sure that I am a Thinker as I am not sure that I am a Feeler either - sometimes I act too impulsive for a Thinker and sometimes I can be too cold and calm for a Feeler.


Here's a misconception: Feelers aren't necessarily warm and vibrant. Feelers can be pretty cold too. After all, Feeling is a rational process, just like Thinking. It's a judging function. One goes with logic, the other with values. Also, it doesn't make Thinkers cold and calm and void of impulsiveness. Nope nope.



ltldslwmn said:


> It's hard to tell sometimes since we're all thinkers and feelers! I think the important thing is to figure out which kind of each you are (Ti or Te, Fi or Fe) and then try to figure out what order they're in.


Yup yup 



reckless summer nights said:


> ISTJ descriptions are terrible - I am anything but boring.
> Which leaves me with an ISFJ and their Fe I don't relate at all and ISFP and their Se which I relate less than Si.
> Back to the start, haha.


This is why you should never go with the descriptions ^^ Go by functions, then figure out your type and show the world you're not your stereotype profile description 



Title said:


> My gut reaction was ISTJ...could be totally off, though. I don't think being "boring" is necessarily an ISTJ trait. Don't stereotype when you're trying to figure out your MBTI type.


What he said :3



reckless summer nights said:


> ...but considering that I more on a cold, reserved and logical side, I have to agree with an ISTJ.


Oh please, Te/Fi isn't necessarily cold ^^ 

I still want to await your answers to my comments and questions regarding your questionnaire... But, okay.

Fe/Ti - Your decision making is more based on:
Aux. Te – “What and when do others technically think of this?”
Tert. Fi – “What and when should I feel if this is right for my values?”

Te/Fi - Your decision making is more based on:
Aux. Fe – “What and when must others feel this is right to value?”
Tert. Ti – “What and when could I technically think of this?”

Hope to see you reply soon ^^

*edit:
Summoning @Holgrave - frequent visitor of the INFP subforums. Whom I feel is not cold at all. :3 If you could help out maybe?


----------



## Jharaiz (Aug 11, 2012)

Bravo, bravo. 

I'm so very intrigued now! *scouting this thread* 
Very grateful @eyenexepee
..and this isn't even for me


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

I agree with @eyenexepee and a whole host of others. Sounds like ISTJ to me.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you, @eyenexepee I am going to try.  
Alright...

_How did you identify your e-type?_
I made a test and descriptions were very relatable.

_So, answer the question: tell us what makes you feel complete? Why do those things make you feel complete?_ 
1) When the atmosphere and the space around me are perfect and harmonious; I want people around me to be in a good mood and feel comfortable.
2) Being productive. Feeling needed and appreciated. 
Basically every day has to be a new possibility to learn something new.

_So why do your friends laugh at you? Is organizing your things compulsive for you? (For the record, I'm not laughing, just asking questions.)_ 
Yup!  To be honest I don't feel well when people touch my things and I am extremely concerned with keeping objects in perfect order. 

_Your brevity is not really helpful, tbh. What does it depend on? Give us an example of what happens when you come across a new idea?_ 
It depends on idea and the subject. 
I believe that the next new idea will be better than the last - you always have to move forward. I appreciate when people think "outside the box" and work to fulfill their potential.

_When faced with multiple options of which you can only have one, will you just jump onto one immediately or do you hesitate for a second? Perhaps think all the options over and over till you have some clarity? Or are you perfectly comfortable with going right for it? Etc. Tell us more. :3_ 
I am often unsure of how to act in situations that require quick decision making, because I prefer to analyze my options all over again - I need to be sure that I've got all the information. 

_What makes the city beautiful at night? What do you enjoy about it?_ 
The atmosphere.  The streets are quiet and empty: I go for a walk by myself to make my mind seem clear. 
I haven't been able to sleep since June - going out helps me a lot.

_Why sweet, innocent and 'little'? Is it because they cannot ever see you do something bad? Or because you're willing to trust easily? Or...?_ 
I am extremely naive, vulnerable, trusting, and selfless... I used to be right before everything went black.
I feel like I am millions miles away from myself these days - maybe I don't even know that little girl anymore.

 I think I relate to this one: 
_Te/Fi - Your decision making is more based on: Aux. Fe – “What and when must others feel this is right to value?” Tert. Ti – “What and when could I technically think of this?”_ 

_Can you relate to this: 
- You can get pretty preoccupied with the unknown and unfamiliar (say, new experiences) to the point of getting anxious 
- Disorganized, chaotic, and noisy environments frequently distract you or stress you out 
- When you're self-destructive, you become impulsive (and/or impatient) and you then become more prone to forget or not see/understand facts and details 
- When you're overwhelmed, you're overwhelmed because of all the disastrous possibilities you can think of. 
- What helps you calm down from your stress is when others take you seriously and help you sort out the overwhelming details and possibilities._ 

I can relate to second, third and fifth.
Other ones are just not me - I am not like that most of time.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

*still senses Fe* *still believes ISFJ*
There's just that kind of flow in how you write that seems more F/T than T/F
It's up to you in the end tho.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> *still senses Fe* *still believes ISFJ*
> There's just that kind of flow in how you write that seems more F/T than T/F
> It's up to you in the end tho.


Yes! You are right. 
I am not talking about stereotypes, but I don't think that I am a Thinker.
My whole life people never thought of me as of someone logical and rational - everyone tells me that I am difficult to understand.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

reckless summer nights said:


> Yes! You are right.
> I am not talking about stereotypes, but I don't think that I am a Thinker.
> My whole life people never thought of me as of someone logical and rational - everyone tells me that I am difficult to understand.


That doesn't mean FJ or FP tho :wink:
People think I'm logical and rational etc.

These quite much screamed a feeling preference over thinking.


> _So, answer the question: tell us what makes you feel complete? Why do those things make you feel complete?_
> 1) When the atmosphere and the space around me are perfect and harmonious; I want people around me to be in a good mood and feel comfortable.
> 2) Being productive. Feeling needed and appreciated.


The rest of that personalized questionnaire just gave some hints from time to time.
I'm unsure how often ISTJs refer to "atmosphere" in a way that doesn't involve the actual atmosphere around earth.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I'm unsure how often ISTJs refer to "atmosphere" in a way that doesn't involve the actual atmosphere around earth.


Yeah, haha.  Exactly!


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

I decided to take another questionnaire, because I thought it would be interesting. 

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances?Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

Female, 18 years old. Nah... Nothing useful. 

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.










The greatest city in the whole world. How can you not love New York? 

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

I don’t know. It’s just a concert. Right?
However I would focus on other people and make sure that they are feeling great. 

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

Parties are a good opportunity to meet some new exciting people. After all, parties are fun and enjoyable. Though I tend to be shy and clumsy around a large group of people which means I would rather quietly sit in the corner or have one-on-one conversation with someone I am interested in. 

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

I am confident in my beliefs, but also I try to avoid arguments and conflicts as long as possible. I might agree on something which goes against my values to end the uncomfortable situation. 

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

I am loyal to any belief as long as it works in my life – you don’t hold on to a belief purely for loyalty which means that if something no longer seems right for you, you have to go ahead and change it. 

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

I value ambition, inspiration, devotion and loyalty – these are the things I always knew are extremely important. 

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

Whoa… It is complicated. Maybe there is nothing special about me? 
I guess everyone is different and unique in their own way. 
I am known among my friends for being bubbly, compassionate, timid, witty, reserved, enthusiastic, vulnerable, kind-hearted, apprehensive, intelligent, and determined.
If I could change anything about my personality, I would like to be a little bit more independent and patient. 

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I trust my personal experience rather than gut feelings. I believe that intuition gets better the more life experience you gain in life. 

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

a) I like taking my friends out for dinner and talking about our lives. Being around people I love energizes me a lot. I have to say that I am pretty much that kind of girl who needs to tell her best friends everything… like absolutely everything! 
b) Conflicts, arguments, fights. I can't handle it. 

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

I try to be as natural and outspoken as it possible, but if there is something on my mind that can offend other person, I’d rather stay quiet.


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Jharaiz said:


> Well its nice to know you're certain of the preferences for Introversion, and Sensing.
> 
> I'd definitely say no to an INFP, look at all the work you've put into this... I'd say you're a thinking, or at least definitely not an Intuitive type, we *can* be organized, but with struggle, and you don't seem to be fretting as much as i'd expect from an INFP, unless you're a healthy version of the sort.
> 
> ...


I cannot believe that there is no grounded and organized iNtuitive types.  One of my best friends is an ENFJ - at some point she tends to be down-to-earth, responsible and very organized.


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

reckless summer nights said:


> Thank you, @_eyenexepee_ I am going to try.
> Alright...
> [...]
> Other ones are just not me - I am not like that most of time.


Hey, haven't had much time these days, sorry. Will see if I can get back to you next week. Busy work schedule


----------

